# Schwalbe G-One Speed 700x30mm



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I posted this over in the BMC Forum in the "RoadMachine" thread, but I thought the wheel and tire crowd might appreciate seeing these as well.

I have been shopping for a wheel and tire combo for gravel/dirt road/mixed tarmac use on my BMC RoadMachine RM-01.  

I wanted the widest tire I could fit between the rear chainstays. Also wanted tubeless, at least as an option, and preferably durable enough to withstand gravel without cutting sidewalls.

I picked up a set of Schwalbe G-One Speed 700x30mm Tubeless tires and mounted them on a shiny new set of HED Belgium Plus rims (thanks November Dave!).

Here is what I ended up with.

They seem to be a good fit - they are comfortably within the chain stays, and there is plenty of room at the fork crown and seat tube as well. I don't expect them to be long wearing, but hopefully durable enough to ride gravel without sidewall cuts.

They mounted up fairly easily - the first one didn't want to seat with my generic floor pump, and after fiddling with a couple of CO2 cartridges, I finally got it to snap into place. The second one was a little friendlier (experience I guess). With a little agressive pumping I managed to get it to seat with the floor pump. In these pictures, both are seated and inflated to a little over max pressure (80lbs). I'm going to let them sit over night before I pull the valve cores and put some sealant in them.

It will probably be a couple of months before the snow melts and I can get these out to the mountains for a proper gravel ride - once I do, I'll report back how they fare.





























































*The final product*


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Good info! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

I know it's probably early for you to have gotten on some gravel up in the mountains but I'm wondering if you've had a chance to ride on the road much with those tires and if so what your impressions are?


----------



## November Dave (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice looking wheels! (and bike, and tires)


----------



## ybgirnadnerb (Mar 15, 2012)

I've been riding a set of these on my commuter for a couple of months now including over the winter. 34 mile round trip commute in NYC, so no gravel (although some of the roads are worse than gravel with their massive asphalt potholes). The tires have ~1500 miles on them and the rear is rounding off/flattening off: the hexagonal protrustions on the surface of the rear tire are gone in the middle. So I swapped the rear to the front to even out the wear. I ride them at 50 PSI on Pacenti SL25 rims. Rear I'll put up to 60 or 70 depending on how much crap is in my panniers. I weigh about 150 and the bike with maximally loaded panniers would probably add another 35 maximum.

Overall, my experience has been quite positive. To be clear, I run them tubeless. 
Haven't had a flat tire (recently topped off with Stans' Race sealant). I found they mount easily to the SL25 rim although they were NEARLY IMPOSSIBLE to get off a American Classic 101 rim. I would 1000% recommend against pairing an American Classic bead barb rim with these tires. I had to use my park tool stand as a clamp to pry the tire off. I'm sure no manufacturer would recommend reusing the tires after what I put them through to get them off those rims. So stick with tubeless rims that have the Pacenti-style wide shelf method of tubeless tire retention.

They feel great and are a major comfort improvement over the skinnier 23mm Pro One tires I had been riding. I didn't notice my commute times going up or down when I swapped from 23mm tires to these monster 30s that actually measure out to 32mm on the SL25s. But I'm a lot more comfortable.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

dcb said:


> I know it's probably early for you to have gotten on some gravel up in the mountains but I'm wondering if you've had a chance to ride on the road much with those tires and if so what your impressions are?


Sadly, I haven't. I'm still riding the Road Machine with the Enve's and road tires around the flat lands, and even that has been fairly minimal due to crappy weather. I'm still doing quite a bit of indoor training on the trainer bike in Zwift.

The weather seems to have turned this week, and while still pretty wet, at least the low temps are up in the 40's (my arthritic knees don't like riding in cold weather). The snow should start melting on the trails at the higher elevations soon. There are also a lot of trees down up there from the winter storms, so those will need to be cleared as well.

I'll give a ride report on these once I've put a few rides on them.



November Dave said:


> Nice looking wheels! (and bike, and tires)




Thanks Dave,

I picked up these tires on your recommendation, and they seem to be ideal for my gravel/adventure needs. I can't wait to put some miles on them (and those awesome wheels you built).


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

ybgirnadnerb said:


> I've been riding a set of these,,,,,,,,


Thank you.


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

Migen21 said:


> Sadly, I haven't. ...........


I hope the weather turns for you soon. Nice bike by the way. Meant to put that in the first post.


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

I installed a pair of Schwalbe S-ones a week or so ago, which as far as I can tell, are the same tire, just last years. On 19mm rims, they pumped up to 28.7mm wide, which doesn't surprise me, my previous Schwalbe ones in 28mm that they are replacing were a hair under 28 when installed and stretched out to 30. I'm expecting these to get to at least 30 or maybe 31-32. I've got tubes in them now, I'll go tubeless later. I've got @75 miles on them, they feel a lot like the Ones, with a little better manners on dirt due to the pleasure dots. I think they're a nice tire and a good upgrade, we'll see how they hold up. My ones cut pretty easily, but I treat my tires terribly.


----------



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

@Migen.. Im also curious on how the tire holds up on the road? I know Im going against the better advice but I wanted to try tubeless on the road for awhile instead of going for the Conti 4 Season. But, I am curious about your measurement... since we have the same rim... the tire stayed at a width of 30? I thought that the rim would make it balloon out wider since the Belgium+ are wider than standard?


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

At the rate I'm getting gravel rides in this spring, it's liable to be a while before I have any wear information for you. I have been riding my Enve's exclusively on paved surfaces so far this spring due to cold/wet weather. I'll definitely post something once I have some miles on them, but it will realistically probably be late summer before I have anything useful.

Regarding the size, you can see it right there in the picture. On initial inflation, to max pressure (maybe a little more) they were almost exactly 30mm wide. It's possible they may stretch a tad, I doubt it will be enough to make any difference.

Just based on feel, and my initial ride, I wouldn't consider these a road only tire. I don't think they will last long in that scenario. If you plan on gravel heavy mixed surface riding, these will be fine for that.

Schwalbe's own website rates them 2 of 6 for service life.
https://www.schwalbetires.com/bike_tires/racing_tires/G-ONE_Speed


The Schwalbe Pro One in 28c would probably be better suited to paved surface and light gravel/dirt surfaces, is available tubeless, and has a higher durability rating.
https://www.schwalbetires.com/bike_tires/racing_tires/pro-one

You might want to read some reviews on these though. I had a bad experience with sidewall cuts on mine, and I've seen some others talk about this as well. Then again, I've also seen people rave about them, and claim no flats at all.


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice bike! That's a great all around tire. It rolls fast and has good traction, but wear out pretty quick on the road.


----------

